# Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer



## JahBal (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute 

Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen wie es in Deutschland aussieht wenn die folgende Situation besteht:

Ich sehe ein Gewässer das ich gerne befischen will. Nach längerer Recherche (internet und lokal) kann ich keine Infos dazu finden wo ich eine Gewässererlaubniskarte kriege oder wer das Gewässer verwaltet/gepachtet hat. Auch im Bereich des Naturschutzes finde ich keine Infos (z.B. Teil eines Schutzgebietes ect.) 

Darf ich dann einfach dort angeln ?

Fände ich wirklich mal interessant weil oft sehe ich kleinere Gewässer die ich gerne mal Befischen würde finde aber einfach nichts dazu.

petri und danke schonmal


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*

Entweder besteht ein Fischereirecht, dann musst du die Erlaubnis einholen, oder es besteht keines, dann ist auch kein Angeln möglich.


----------



## JahBal (8. Februar 2016)

*Rechtslage in Deutschland Gewässer ohne Pacht*

Hallo Leute 

Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen wie es in Deutschland aussieht wenn die folgende Situation besteht:

Ich sehe ein Gewässer das ich gerne befischen will. Nach längerer  Recherche (internet und lokal) kann ich keine Infos dazu finden wo ich  eine Gewässererlaubniskarte kriege oder wer das Gewässer  verwaltet/gepachtet hat. Auch im Bereich des Naturschutzes finde ich  keine Infos (z.B. Teil eines Schutzgebietes ect.) 

Darf ich dann einfach dort angeln ?

Fände ich wirklich mal interessant weil oft sehe ich kleinere Gewässer  die ich gerne mal Befischen würde finde aber einfach nichts dazu.

petri und danke schonmal


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*

Thema war doppelt, habs zusammen geführt.


----------



## holgär (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*

Falsch !

Ein Fischereirecht besteht immer - entweder losgelöst vom Grundstück oder verbunden mit dem Grundstück. 

Verbunden mit dem Grundstück und somit nicht gesondert im Grundbuch eingetragen steht es dem Grundstückseigentümer zu.

Losgelöst vom Grundstück und somit im Grundbuch gesondert eingetragen kann es dem Eigentümer des Grundstückes oder einem Dritten gehören.

Fischereirechte in Deutschland sind grundstücksähnliche Rechte, welche gesondert vom Grundstück veräußert und auch belastet werden können.

Sofern es ein Gewässer mit unbekanntem Status ist, zuerst den Eigentümer des Gewässers bzw. Grundstück aufsuchen. Der weiß es bestimmt.

Da aber in Deutschland Datenschutz vorherrscht, mußt du dich dann in Detektivarbeit üben und versuchen, diesen ausfindig zu machen. 

Eine erste guten Anlaufstelle sind manchmal die nächstgelegenen Landwirte - die wissen meist sehr viel.

Einfach angeln und auf eine Anzeige warten, wär auch ne Lösung, aber macht wenig Sinn - Achtung Ironie ....

VG

Holger


----------



## Dominik.L (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*

Wenn also ein kleiner Baggersee, in dem noch gebaggert wird nicht verpachtet wurde, kann ich einfach die Kiesfirma fragen ob ich dort angeln darf?


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> Wenn also ein kleiner Baggersee, in dem noch gebaggert wird nicht verpachtet wurde, kann ich einfach die Kiesfirma fragen ob ich dort angeln darf?



Fragen kannst Du auch den Pastor. Kostet ja nichts.

Das Unternehmen wird aber eher nur die Abbaurechte haben.
Du musst den Besitzer finden.

Und..der Besitzer kann auch die Kommune oder das Land sein.

Also ..Besitzer finden und Erlaubnis einholen.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> Wenn also ein kleiner Baggersee, in dem noch gebaggert wird nicht verpachtet wurde, kann ich einfach die Kiesfirma fragen ob ich dort angeln darf?



Nein, du must den Grundstückeigentümer fragen.

Als Beispiel: Kannst auf einer Baustelle (Hausbau) auch nicht den Maurer oder die Baufirma fragen, ob du auf dem Grundstück oder in Rohbau campen darfst.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nein, du must den Grundstückeigentümer fragen.
> 
> Als Beispiel: Kannst auf einer Baustelle (Hausbau) auch nicht den Maurer oder die Baufirma fragen, ob du auf dem Grundstück oder in Rohbau campen darfst.




Klar kann er.

Er kann jeden Fragen wie er lustig ist. :vik:

#q#q

Hat der Kollege Fragensteller kein Prüfung gemacht?


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Klar kann er.
> 
> Er kann jeden Fragen wie er lustig ist. :vik:
> 
> ...



Richtig, Fragen kann/darf er jeden. Rechtsverbindlich kann aber nur der jeweilige Eigentümer antworten.

PS. Ich habe auch keine Prüfung gemacht.


----------



## NedRise (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*

Ich habe mal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt, wollte unbedingt wissen wer eine Kiesgrube pachtet. Das Kataster Amt hat mir geholfen.

 Gruß.

 Mi.


----------



## Carsten_ (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*

Naja Rechtskunde ist ja echt trocken und man vergisst schnell gerne wieder da überflüssig gelernte bis man es doch irgendwann mal braucht... kann ich verstehen |rolleyes

Aber ihr habt ihm ja alles gesagt:

- Eigentümer bzw. Fischereirechteinhaber finden
- um Fischereierlaubnis fragen (Idealfall Schriftlich)
- angeln gehen oder eben nicht...

Und Eigentümer ist nicht austauschbar mit Bauarbeiter, Abbauberechtigten oder sonst etwas.

Da finde ich sind die Niederländer mit ihrer Landesweiten Liste der Fischereigewässer, welche dir an über 75% der Gewässer in gesamt NL sagt wer dort angeln darf und wer nicht, mal wieder gaaaaanz weit vor Deutschland! Hier herrscht Kirchtumdenken. Die haben das sogar online und auf dem Smartphone.

Schade eigentlich 


BTW: In NRW darfst du ohne Fischereischein (mit voheriger Prüfung) nirgendwo angeln (wenn ich richtig aufgepasst habe).


----------



## Dominik.L (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hat der Kollege Fragensteller kein Prüfung gemacht?



Doch hat er, aber mit 13, also vor 15 Jahren. Dann kam die Pubertät und alles wurde gelöscht


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> BTW: In NRW darfst du ohne Fischereischein (mit voheriger Prüfung) nirgendwo angeln (wenn ich richtig aufgepasst habe).



Fischereischein habe ich, Prüfung brauche ich in NRW nicht, da Fischereischein schon VOR dem Erlass der Prüfungspflicht vorhanden, jetzt mehr als 49 Jahre.


----------



## Carsten_ (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*

Ach der gute alte Bestandschutz :m


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland Gewässer ohne Pacht*



JahBal schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen wie es in Deutschland aussieht wenn die folgende Situation besteht:
> 
> ...


Hallo,

es gibt in Deutschland so gut wie keinen Quadratmeter, der nicht irgendwem gehört. Also einfach so Fischen ohne Erlaubnis wird so gut wie nirgends möglich sein (in Hamburg soll es allerdings eine Möglichkeit hierzu geben, ich kenne aber die Modalitäten dazu nicht).
Hinzu kommt noch, daß das Fischereirecht Ländersache ist und wir haben 16 Bundesländer und das heißt auch 16 Fischereigesetze. Die Erteilung von Erlaubnisscheinen kann unterschiedlich geregelt sein; bei uns z.B. muß jeder Erlaubnisschein von der unteren Fischereibehörde (Stadt oder Landratsamt) genehmigt sein, so einfach die Erlaubnis auf einen Zettel geschrieben gilt nicht.
Der Tipp, mit dem Befragen von Landwirten ist gut und wahrscheinlich auch zielführend.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## JahBal (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*

Wie kommst du jetzt darauf das ich keine Prüfung gemacht habe ? Hab einen Fischereischein  Daher also auch ne Prfüung gemacht. Frage hat damit ja garnichts zu tun. Wenn man etwas draussen unterwegs ist und nicht immer nur am erst besten Vereinsgewässer angeln will wirst du oft an genau diesen Punkt kommen wo du eben nicht gleich herausfindest ob und wie du an einem eher unbekannten Gewässer angeln darfst.


----------



## Carsten_ (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*



JahBal schrieb:


> Hab einen Fischereischein  Daher also auch ne Prfüung gemacht. Frage hat damit ja garnichts zu tun.



Naja eigentlich war die Thematik deiner Frage bei mir (Nov. 2015 - NRW) schon Bestandteil der Fischerprüfung |kopfkrat

Holgär seine Antwort sagt aber nochmal alles was es zu wissen gibt #6


----------



## Lazarus (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> Wenn also ein kleiner Baggersee, in dem noch gebaggert wird nicht verpachtet wurde, kann ich einfach die Kiesfirma fragen ob ich dort angeln darf?



Wenn du weißt, dass der Baggersee noch nicht verpachtet wurde und das Fischereirecht an dem Baggersee auch nicht verkauft wurde, weißt du zwangsläufig auch, wer der Grundbesitzer ist. Sonst hättest du ja diese Information garnicht bekommen können.
Der Grundbesitzer ist in diesem Fall immer auch der Inhaber des Fischereirechts.

Der Inhaber des Fischereirechts darf dir nicht einfach so erlauben, dort zu angeln, es sei denn, er würde dich persönlich begleiten. Die Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen muss nämlich *immer *vom Landratsamt genehmigt werden. Ohne Erlaubnisschein darf aber niemand angeln, es sei denn, er ist der Fischereiberechtigte. [Gilt für Bayern]

Ob es etwas bringt, in einem neuen Baggersee zu angeln, der noch nie besetzt wurde, ist aber sowieso sehr fraglich. Wo sollen denn die Fische herkomen, die du fangen willst?
Ein frisch entstandener Baggersee hat kaum Nährstoffe, selbst wenn Fische per Luftfracht (Vögel) hineingekommen wären, nennenswertes Wachstum ist nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Sneep (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*

Hallo,

die Sache ist an sich ganz einfach. 

Es gibt in DE keine Binnengewässer an denen niemand ein Fischrecht hat, es gibt  auch kein herrenloses Land.
Dein Problem ist, dass du den Besitzer nicht kennst, es gibt ihn aber definitiv.

Du fischt  dann ohne seine Zustimmung in den Gewässern eines dir Unbekannten. 

Nur weil du nicht weist, wer das Fischrecht hat, ergeben  sich daraus ja für dich keine Rechte.

Ohne dessen Zustimmung, verletzt du beim Angeln ein fremdes Fischrecht. Dies ist aber genau die Definition für eine Fischwilderei nach STGB 293 (fehlende Fischerei-Erlaubnis).

Das hat auch nichts mit dem Fischereirecht zu tun. Es ist vielmehr eine Straftat nach StGB, vergleichbar mit Diebstahl und soll die Eigentumsrechte des Inhabers des Fischrechtes schützen.

SneeP


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*

Auskunft bekommt man auf der Gemeinde(Stadt) , Landratsamt oder Grundbuchamt .


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Sache ist an sich ganz einfach.
> 
> ...



Doch Sneep es könnte auch Gewässer geben wo keiner Fischereirechte hat.
 (Was nichts anderes bedeutet das dort Keiner Angeln oder bewirtschaften kann, etwas was man nicht besitz kann man nicht verpachten, Verträge wären dann wohl nichtig oder Betrug. Ich meine da so einen Fall zu kennen, wo es dann stillschweigend teuer verpachtet wurde)

Wenn zum Beispiel beim Genehmigungsverfahren eines neuen Baggersees schon in der Planung zur Genehmigung beschlossen wird das dieses Gewässer nicht befischt werden soll, sondern sich ein ungestörter Rückzugsraum dort erhalten soll, konnte ich mir so etwas vorstellen.
Dann gibt der Eigentümer diese Recht ja schon im Vorfeld im Tausch als Ausgleich ab.
Bleibt die Frage ob das Fischereirecht dann nur für immer ruht oder das Gewässer gar kein Fischereirecht erhält.

Fischereirechte die Ruhen sind halt ungenutzte Gewässer.

Nehmen wir mal Regionen wo eine Fischereigenossenschaft rechtlich besteht.
Da verkauft dann Jemand seinen Hafen und der Neue Eigentümer möchte nicht das dort die Angler (Pächter) angeln, weil sich seine Gäste beschweren.
Er kommt nicht raus aus der Genossenschaft, kann aber sein Recht ruhen lassen.
Bedeutet Keiner darf da mehr dieses Recht nutzen, auch nicht er Selbst oder seine Gäste.
Er bekommt aber dann auch keine Pacht mehr.

Das sind dann die Gewässer wo viele denken das dort ja keiner Rechte hat, Irrtum das Recht ruht nur. 

Ich meine so ein Fischereirecht kann im Extrem gar eingeschränkt oder ganz entzogen werden.
Das sind zwar Eigentumsrechte, aber wer da grob fahrlässig handelt und immer wieder den Behörden die Auflagen missachtet, nimmt man so ein Recht auch mal ganz ab.

Es ist so ähnlich wie bei Tierhaltung, einigen Menschen untersagt man so etwas oder nimmt Ihnen Tiere weg, wenn sie zeigten das sie nicht in der Lage sind die Gesetze zu achten und Ihren Pflichten nach zu kommen.

Eigentum verpflichtet eben auch.


----------



## orgel (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*



Sneep schrieb:


> Es gibt in DE ... auch kein herrenloses Land.
> Dein Problem ist, dass du den Besitzer nicht kennst, es gibt ihn aber definitiv.



Das kommt zwar sehr selten vor, aber geben tut es das schon, dass ein Grundstück keinen Eigentümer hat...


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*



orgel schrieb:


> Das kommt zwar sehr selten vor, aber geben tut es das schon, dass ein Grundstück keinen Eigentümer hat...


 
Hallo,

im Landkreis Neustadt/BadWindsheim gibt es so eine "Freimarkung", den Osing. Das sind 274 Hektar, die alle zehn Jahre unter den Bauern aus vier berechtigten Dörfern verlost werden. Erstmal urkundlich erwähnt wurde dieses Verfahren im Jahre 1425. Auf was sich dies genau begründet weiß keiner mehr.
Gibt es sowas noch woanders?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*



orgel schrieb:


> Das kommt zwar sehr selten vor, aber geben tut es das schon, dass ein Grundstück keinen Eigentümer hat...




Nennt man Niemandsland. 
Gibt es meistens zwischen zwei Staaten.

Aber in DE absolut ausgeschlossen.
Kein Eigentümer bedeutet rechtsfreier Raum.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*

Gruselig wie hier mit den begriffen Besitzer und Eigentümer umgegangen wird und man aber eigentlich was ganz anderes meint#d

Hatte den selben Fall, Gewässer-in welchem landkreis-dann beim Landkreis anfragen, die leiten dich mitunter zum zuständigen Amt weiter wenn sie es nicht wissen und letztendlich bekommst du gesagt, der oder der ist der Pächter(wo du dann anfragen kannst schon mal). Meist handelt es sich aber, wie in meinem Fall um Gewässer die nicht verpachtet sind(denn die die verpachtet sind und wo man Karten für bekommt, bekommt man auch irgendwo Infos im Netz dazu!), in meinem fall war der Eigentümer das Land MV, somit keine Angelmöglichkeit, da das Land keine Erlaubnis zum Angeln aussprechen wollte.


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*



> Aber in DE absolut ausgeschlossen.



Sollte man meinen. Gibt's aber. Habe so einen Fall. Nur wenige Quadratmeter und ohne Fischgewässer, für eine Bebauung aber wichtig. Kann einen in den Wahnsinn treiben, weil man zunächst herausfinden muss, ob es nicht doch jemandem gehört. Und weil sich niemand die Finger verbrennen will, versucht jeder es von seinem Schreibtisch zu verbannen. Kann schnell ne Lebensaufgabe draus werden.


----------



## Finke20 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*

:vik:

Sehr schönes Thema und sehr viele Meinungen und Ansichten.

Da der Themenstarter Greifwald als Wohnort hat, würde ich mal sagen wir befinden uns in MV. Und ja das Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht und des halb greift das Landesfischereigesetz von MV und da steht.

§ 6 
 Fischereierlaubnis 
 Eine  Person,  die  in  einem  Gewässer,  in  dem  sie  nicht  fischereiberechtigt  ist,  die  Fischerei  ausübt, 
 muss  Inhaber  einer  auf  sie  vom  Fischereiberechtigten  ausgestellten  Fischereierlaubnis  sein  und  hat 
 diese  bei  der  Fischereiausübung  mit  sich  zu  führen.
   Dies  gilt  nicht  für  Personen,  die  einen 
 Fischereiausübungsberechtigten  beim  Fang  von  Fischen  mit  Geräten  außer  der  Handangel  oder  der 
 Köderfischsenke unterstützen. 





> Ich sehe ein Gewässer das ich gerne befischen will. Nach längerer  Recherche (internet und lokal) kann ich keine Infos dazu finden wo ich  eine Gewässererlaubniskarte kriege oder wer das Gewässer  verwaltet/gepachtet hat. Auch im Bereich des Naturschutzes finde ich  keine Infos (z.B. Teil eines Schutzgebietes ect.)


Deine Frage ist gewesen.

 



> Darf ich dann einfach dort angeln ?



Die Antwort ganz klares *NEIN *und Punkt.​


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Sollte man meinen. Gibt's aber. Habe so einen Fall. Nur wenige Quadratmeter und ohne Fischgewässer, für eine Bebauung aber wichtig. Kann einen in den Wahnsinn treiben, weil man zunächst herausfinden muss, ob es nicht doch jemandem gehört. Und weil sich niemand die Finger verbrennen will, versucht jeder es von seinem Schreibtisch zu verbannen. Kann schnell ne Lebensaufgabe draus werden.



Eher werden die Behörden nicht wissen wem dies gehört bzw. in wessen Zuständigkeitsbereich es fällt.
Aber Niemandsland gibt es in DE nicht.

Angeblich gibt es aber zwischen Deutschland und den Niederlanden 6 Meter Niemandsland.


http://www.spiegel.de/video/wunderl...en-deutschland-und-holland-video-1625842.html

Da darf man ohne alles Angeln...


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*



> Eher werden die Behörden nicht wissen wem dies gehört bzw. in wessen Zuständigkeitsbereich es fällt. Aber Niemandsland gibt es in DE nicht.



Jetzt wirste aber spitzfindig, Herr Kollege. 

In D mag es aus staatsrechtlicher Sicht kein Niemandsland geben. Ich weiset nich. Aber es gibt gelegentlich Land, das niemandem gehört, von niemandem bewirtschaftet und auch vom Staat nicht beansprucht wird. Dessen Bedienstete es wiederum, wegen der komplexen und zuweilen unsicheren Rechtslage, äußerst ungern jemandem übertragen möchten. Könnte ja später Probleme geben. Auch hier spricht man von Niemandsland.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht verpachtete Gewässer*

Es gibt kein Niemandsland das keinem gehört.
Gehört es keiner Privat Person oder es ist Firmengelände ist es öffentliches Land und dafür sind die Gemeinden oder Länder zuständig.

Eigentumsrechte sind im zuständigen Grundbuchamt einzusehen !


----------

